# Wife Sleeps Nude



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Braggart


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

YES


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I'll see, and raise you a my wife wears thongs or goes commando as her normal underattire of choice, and doesn't even own a pair of grannies.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in & I'll raise you; my gal will wake me up from time to time by moving my hand to where she wants it.

Call


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

*So wherein is the problem? There's absolutely nothing better in the world than a loving naked woman cuddled up next to you!*


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

So what's the big deal?
Both my wife and I sleep naked every night, except we never touch each other during the night. I can give you the list of her excuses as to why, if that will help you at all.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

My husband actually used to complain about the fact that i slept in the nude, so it's nice to hear from other users that it was mostly just his thing.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

GF and I both sleep in the raw, and frequently she doesn't wear panties. I see nothing wrong with this, except sometimes restaurant and car seats can be a little chilly.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Both of used to sleep naked,now I do and she won't,the excuse is that "she gets cold",that is WGBS,I am right next to her,she knows I don't mind at all,she won't be naked the one or two times a month when we get busy unless I insist. You are a fortunate fellow.
Deguello


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

I can count on one hand the number of times my wife has slept in the nude in over 14 years, and usually she's fully clothed again by morning. :crying:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I sleep that way, even in the winter. Everything binds and bothers. I don't see why more people don't sleep this way. 

It's nice to be bare foot and fancy free... ;-)


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

That's cool. My wife is a kind of a clean freak, so the idea of "body parts" (hers or mine) on the bed would require immediate washing.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
wife and I always sleep naked. I Don't see any reason not to.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

JoeHenderson said:


> That's cool. My wife is a kind of a clean freak, so the idea of "body parts" (hers or mine) on the bed would require immediate washing.


I agree. I shower or take a bath before bed. I change my sheets Very often. Is she that way after intercourse too, I am ( the washing I mean)?

Bibi


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Having a wife that sleeps nude...

We should all be so lucky!!


----------



## sydalg (Nov 8, 2015)

I sleep the same way. Also I can't stand the idea of underwear. I am a Latina with descent curves (not ow) my non pregnant weight LOL and for obvious cultural reasons big thighs so underwear has always been a pain. I got scholarship to do some modeling during my teens so that's where I learned not to use it with certain clothes. It was the 1st time i didn't felt uncortable so since then I ran with it. Hubby never had an issue with it and he sometimes sleep the same way. It's actually now becoming a ???? to me and hubby if I should continue or not just due to the fact that I am a mother of an almost 3 y/o boy and in 6 more days will have out little girl. Just started thinking things like maybe I have the wake up in the middle of the night to tend the LO and for whatever reasons our boy also wakes up and sees me naked. Other than that I don't see why you should be concern about it unless it was never part of her routine.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

What do you do about sweat shadows?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

badsanta said:


> What do you do about sweat shadows?


crank up the AC. My place is like a hospital or morgue.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

badsanta said:


> What do you do about sweat shadows?


Dark colored sheets and a/c.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


Strange though this may seem, I got more lustful about sex after my partner and me started sleeping in separate beds, separate rooms.

Sometimes the hard-to-attain fruit are more tempting....

(We tried sleeping nude early on in our relationship. But it was too distracting and we could hardly sleep!)


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Woman here. I don't wear a stitch of clothing to bed. (Except for once a month )

I don't think it's unusual at all.

I am also available for sex "whenever the mood strikes" him; conversely he does the same for me. Isn't that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We both sleep naked every night, have from day one. There is something so delicious about two naked bodies together in bed. The "it's too cold" thing is a hollow excuse as it is actually warmer in bed with two naked bodies than clothed.

We are available for sex with each other at anytime although I have to admit that life is so incredibly hectic and stressful for me ATM (teenager doing VCE) and higher than usual workload plus other stuff going on like building projects etc that I have slept through a couple of his attempts to get some action in the middle of the night. Apart from this period of complete exhaustion it is normal here to be available 24/7


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I am also available for sex *"whenever the mood strikes" him*; conversely he does the same for me. Isn't that how it's supposed to be?


 @happy as a clam I don't know about this. You say you make yourself available after you get moody and striking your husband. 

...well I guess feeling guilty about hitting him and then making yourself available for makeup sex "might" be OK...

Just don't strike him too hard!

Badsanta


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Bibi1031 said:


> I agree. I shower or take a bath before bed. I change my sheets Very often. Is she that way after intercourse too, I am ( the washing I mean)?
> 
> Bibi


Oh yes, we always have a sheet or a shirt placed beneath us during sex that'll get thrown in the wash afterward.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, you are the luckiest joker on the planet.


----------



## Dycedarg (Apr 17, 2014)

I sleep nude. My gf wears lingerie. 






At first.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Deguello said:


> Both of used to sleep naked,now I do and she won't,the excuse is that "she gets cold",that is WGBS,I am right next to her,she knows I don't mind at all,she won't be naked the one or two times a month when we get busy unless I insist. You are a fortunate fellow.
> Deguello


If her azz gets cold, tell her its your job to thaw it out...:smile2:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Married 16 years and I can count on one hand the number of times my wife has slept nude. Usually after she has drank too much and we had sex. 

Yes you are bragging.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhh my wife thinks it's mandatory!!!!!😈


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

lol....too many kids in my house to sleep nude! On the off chance that there are no kids in the house....maybe once a year...maybe...I will indulge my H even though I don't particularly like it.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

i can't sleep naked. I can't wear flannel pjs though either. I tend to stick with a tank top or thin t shirt and panties. We have little kids that wake us up in the night or just crawl right into the bed. I'm kind of glad it's not my preference, completely naked can be awkward when you're the on call parent.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

sixty-eight said:


> i can't sleep naked. I can't wear flannel pjs though either. I tend to stick with a tank top or thin t shirt and panties. We have little kids that wake us up in the night or just crawl right into the bed. I'm kind of glad it's not my preference, completely naked can be awkward when you're the on call parent.


Lock the door!


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


1. Very uncommon
2. Yes


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

My exW would basically be in pajamas each night. Booo.

I had a Chinese gf who slept with her thong panties on but no bra. Definitely my preference


----------



## kirst72 (Oct 7, 2015)

When I sleep naked, I'm usually woken a 5.30am with rubbing and caressing...I never get a decent sleep naked, as he ALWAYS wakes me way too early and I'm tired all day :-( Have had to start wearing pjs to bed so I can sleep!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

kirst72 said:


> When I sleep naked, I'm usually woken a 5.30am with rubbing and caressing...I never get a decent sleep naked, as he ALWAYS wakes me way too early and I'm tired all day :-( Have had to start wearing pjs to bed so I can sleep!


You poor thing. That sounds just terrible...


----------



## kirst72 (Oct 7, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> kirst72 said:
> 
> 
> > When I sleep naked, I'm usually woken a 5.30am with rubbing and caressing...I never get a decent sleep naked, as he ALWAYS wakes me way too early and I'm tired all day :-( Have had to start wearing pjs to bed so I can sleep!
> ...


It really is. Thanks for understanding ?


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes you are fortunate to be in a relationship with that freedom and openness in the bedroom. Enjoy and have fun! And thanks for making the rest of us jealous


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've read your other threads. Luckiest man in the world? Um, no.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Personal said:


> Alternatively nudity need not be considered something that always needs to be hidden behind closed doors.
> 
> It's only now that our kids are older at 12 & 15 that we are more reluctant to walk about our home heading to the bathroom or elsewhere sans any clothing, even then we will sometimes streak if we think the coast is clear.
> 
> ...


Right now, im separated, so it's irrelevant. But if my partner had expressed a preference for sleeping nude ( or frequent sex ), i would have tried it. 

It really would have necessitated locking the door though. My littlest knows to knock on a closed door but simply doesnt care about personal boundaries at 3 am. Im far more likely to wake up to her spooning me than anyone else 😉. Maybe with older or less tactile children it wouldnt be an issue.

From what i understand sleeping sans bottoms is supposed to have health benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

kirst72 said:


> It really is. Thanks for understanding ?


It difficult on this board to get sympathy for the frustration with too much sex. Many of us are deprived by a partner or have been in the past, and have trouble empathizing with others who have a dissimilar experience. Also, many of us love sex and would welcome it any time. I personally am jealous that sleeping naked is all it takes for you. It wouldnt matter if i became a nudist, i still wouldn't be getting any 😉 Don't let that discourage you, we welcome your opinions. Many of us would like to know how the other side of the equation feels.

That said, i sympathize with not wanting to be woken up early every morning, and i imagine frequency out of your preference is universally frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kirst72 (Oct 7, 2015)

sixty-eight said:


> kirst72 said:
> 
> 
> > It really is. Thanks for understanding ?
> ...


Thanks for explaining. I tried to use an emoticon but it came up as a question mark. I tried to use "joking with tongue sticking out", but no worky. I may have a partner who wants sex all the time, but it doesn't mean much when he is destroying our relationship outside the bedroom. Again, thank you for explaining


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

the naked sleeping stopped the day my oldest could walk into our room. Sad Sad Day it was. 

Youngest is 13......tic toc tic toc


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

kirst72 said:


> Thanks for explaining. I tried to use an emoticon but it came up as a question mark. I tried to use "joking with tongue sticking out", but no worky. I may have a partner who wants sex all the time, but it doesn't mean much when he is destroying our relationship outside the bedroom. Again, thank you for explaining


Apologies if I was insensitive. I guess what I was trying to say was, I should be so lucky! Which was not sympathetic to your problem. I can certainly sympathize with the sleep deprivation. That must be frustrating over time. Is it something you discussed with your SO or did you just start wearing pajamas, to fend him off?


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Not only will she NOT sleep naked,she wears long sleeve cotte jammies,she has one nightie,she USED to wear it when she wanted sex,not so much any more.won't wear lingerie,won't let me buy it for her, gets really cranky about me spending the money for the sexy stuff.says hat it will "trigger" my addiction. Not getting any will trigger my addiction.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

why are wives less horny than husbands?
if i marry a horny gf will she stay horny or give me the cold shoulder once married?
when i did "work experience" (this is when you are in high school and you got do a job for 2 weeks) i overheard a lady worker talking to another lady worker talking about her husband and she said her nightie goes up once every night.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

^ everything i said- wife being less horny than husband, no sex once married marriage, nighties etc. have all been mentioned in this thread.
so its wrong to crucify me and not the others.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> That's cool. My wife is a kind of a clean freak, so the idea of "body parts" (hers or mine) on the bed would require immediate washing.


My husband is kind of like that. He has some weird OCD/germaphobe issues, so he doesn't like sleeping naked. I'm happy to do so, but he's always clothed next to me.


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

I sleep nude, or in a nighty. I never wear sweats or lounge clothes.


----------



## Caribvistors (Jan 13, 2013)

Starting on our honeymoon my wife wanted both of us to sleep naked and that practice has continued for well over 40 years It was sometimes a little awkward when our children were young and would run into our room, but they accepted it as normal and the nudity never seem bother them. Because she doesn't own any PJ she will rarely wear anything (T-shirt) to bed unless she is not feeling well or it is extreamly cold. Electric blankets have proved to be a god send.

We also still shower together nearly everyday, schedules permitting.

In all of our years together, we have never had what is often referred to as a "rough spot" or even a "serious" argument that lasted more then a day, or has either of us ever slept in another room due to anger. Much eaiser to effectively communicate and resolve the issue when there is a naked person who is only a few inches away. Early in our marriage we realized that by putting on bed clothes, if one partner was upset, often acted as a "barrier", so we agreed not to cover up.

My wife developed the habit of making our bed daily and washing the sheets/pillow cases twice a week.


----------



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

My wife likes to sleep nude. She gets hot at night under the covers with pajamas on...so she sleeps nude. It leads to sex sometimes and sometimes it's just fun cuddle time. Count your blessings and tell her you love it when she sleeps nude....it will make her happy to know that.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

CatJayBird said:


> lol....too many kids in my house to sleep nude!


What difference does that make? If they see you nude who cares?

I can understand if they have friends sleeping over, then of course you shouldn't sleep nude, but if it's just your own kids at home I don't see the issue?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Hahaha... I can't help but laugh a little at some of the responses. Kind of an evil grin kind of laugh, though.

I have two DAUGHTERS, so, no I don't sleep naked unless they are away. We have always left our bedroom door open (when sleeping). I always wear lose-fitting shorts. My wife, on the other hand, sleeps in panties only. Mmmm..., beautiful breasts! It only takes a couple of seconds to get naked! Before our kids got old enough to walk in on us we always slept nude, and after they are gone we will sleep nude once again.

Before my wife and I got married we had a heart-to-heart talk about a lot of things, including sex. I told her that in order for the marriage to work she would never be able to say "no". She has never said "no", and neither have I. So far so good, 19+ years later. I can't remember a week that went by that we didn't have sex at least 3 or 4 times a week, except when I had a couple of different surgeries and wasn't able. We now have sex at least 5 times, maybe 6 every week. Of course, with teenagers in the house you have to pick your spots. We can't be as spontaneous as we once were, but it's all good.


----------



## MichelleR (Jan 6, 2016)

My husband and I always sleep nude. We wear pajamas around the house if it's cold but if it's hit in the summer we often walk around nude too when we are home. It's not because we are trying to be sexy though. If I want to look sexy I put something on that I think looks sexy instead. Its more that we just don't like the feel of clothes when we don't need them for warmth and are in private and also because we are both just really comfortable with our bodies.

Now that our oldest daughter is no longer a toddler my husband covers his parts up around her though. 

I am very comfortable with my body partly because I stay in great shape and partly because my mom always walks around nude too. I was never taught to feel ashamed of my human body and I plan to raise my daughters the same way. However now that it have a baby boy I'm going to have to start covering up at some point with him too. 

I think a lot of people need to lighten up. Our bodies are nothing to be ashamed of and it feels great to be naked.

I am curious to know how common vs uncommon it is too though now.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


My ex and I did for years until we had kids, and then still when they were gone I could easily talk her into it. She preferred a nightgown.

yes, you are a lucky man.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

... and just what is your point?

The rest of us are jealous. Thank your lucky stars and keep at it!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

We use to sleep naked before we had kids. Now we don't. As soon as they are away for the night for a sleepover, we go back to sleeping naked again. I suspect we'll go back to full time nude once they leave the house for college.

Is this naked wife of your the one that cheated?


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

If my wife slept nude she wouldn't' get much sleep.

In our 16+ years I think I can count to 3 the number of times she slept nude through the night.


----------



## Caribvistors (Jan 13, 2013)

Couples who sleep in the nude I am of the opinion are much less likely to carry on an argument or the feelings of resentment caused by some minor discord that occurred between them. At least that is what we found in our long marriage.

My wife continued to sleep naked almost every night, even as our boys were growing up in the house. It was just part of their life. She didn't flaunt herself, only being in that state while in our bedroom and our bath. All of them grew up "normal", graduated collage, hold very good jobs and are married with children of then own. To answer a question, we never asked what bed clothes (if any) their wives sleep in.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> We use to sleep naked before we had kids. Now we don't. As soon as they are away for the night for a sleepover, we go back to sleeping naked again. I suspect we'll go back to full time nude once they leave the house for college.
> 
> Is this naked wife of your the one that cheated?


I'm not sure what that has to do with the topic of this post. I only have one wife.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Not as lucky as me. i had my wife and the girlfriend we shared nightly for 30 years, sleeping naked with me.  There is nothing wrong with sleeping in the nude and wanting a lot of sex. That has been my lifestyle for most of my 40 years marriage and what I attribute to the longevity of it. We are in our mid sixties and although our long time girlfriend is no longer with us, we are still very sexual and my wife is having the most intense orgasms of her life. Sex produces Oxytocin which is a hormone that emotionally binds a couple together. The more you have sex, the more you want to. The less you have sex, the less you want to and the less you feel intimate with each other. I loved both my wife and girlfriend but my girlfriend less than my wife. My wife felt the same. We never has kids so walking around the house naked and having sex wherever we wanted to was our everyday normal life. I am a big propoenent to nudity and lots of sex.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> I'm not sure what that has to do with the topic of this post. I only have one wife.


You seem to be bragging a bit about how great she is. Not so much in your other thread where she cheated.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> You seem to be bragging a bit about how great she is. Not so much in your other thread where she cheated.


He is definitely conflicted and for very good reasons.

My wife never sleeps without panties, hasn't always been down for sex, but most of the time and has been absolutely faithful to me.

I believe myself to be far more blessed with my wife and marital health than OP.

Good that she is frisky with him though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

My father drummed into our heads that good girls don't sleep naked. It just stuck. I only use nightie slip thing with no underwear. That has never stopped sex at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Sigh, would be nice.

Alas kids in the house "and they could come in!!"
and the body temperature of a block of ice even in the summer. So pajamas needed for "warmth" too.

Yippee


----------



## gt30743 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I don't think its abnormal or bad. I sleep nude most night always have, my preference. My wife sleeps in pjs, her preference. Its not a big deal we see each other nude in the bathroom everyday getting ready for work. Granted, I am nude a lot more than her but after 20 years of marriage I think she is used to seeing me nude.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?





MAJDEATH said:


> I'm not sure what that has to do with the topic of this post. I only have one wife.


I guess we're all assuming she slept nude for her 3 OMs and gave them as much sex as they wanted too. 

So we'd hardly call you lucky when everyone else gets the same dog and pony show as you do.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). *She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me*. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


Maybe not the luckiest husband in the world, but well up there on the bell-shaped curve. I envy you.

Still, I wouldn't trade my 68-year-old, wife of 46 years in, even if it was for two 34-year-olds that slept in the nude and had insatiable sex drives. It would be a hard (pun intended) choice but I still would probably keep my wife.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

That's a cool Zombie Thread, Back From the Dead pic.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> How common is this? My W sleeps nude every night (except for a few days a month when she wears underwear for obvious reasons). She is also always available and encourages sex whenever the mood strikes me. Am I the luckiest husband in the world?


*Is there is problem here?*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Maybe not the luckiest husband in the world, but well up there on the bell-shaped curve. I envy you.
> 
> Still, I wouldn't trade my 68-year-old, wife of 46 years in, even if it was for two 34-year-olds that slept in the nude and had insatiable sex drives. It would be a hard (pun intended) choice but I still would probably keep my wife.


*Personally, I'd take the two 34 year olds; that way, whenever I fell asleep on them, they'd have each other to talk to!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

DayOne said:


>




I feel old. I remember when this was a fairly new thread.


----------



## DomF (Apr 6, 2017)

I sleep in the nude, can't stand clothes in the bed. Wife on the other hand sports bra, t shirt, shorts, and most of the time pants on top. So sir you are lucky


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh...you big fool, lucky fool.

This is how she controls you.

She wraps your appendage around her finger.

When you sleep sound, snuggled up tight next to that wondrous thing, she reaches carefully down your throat.

She reaches down your throat and holds your warm beating heart in her hand. She coos in your ear saying: 

"You will never leave me, you can never leave me....I hold everything in this world that you hold dear. I hold it all in my small soft hands.

To lose me.....you would lose you.

So powerful is her sensuous message, so powerful is her curly web and warm fold, its scent to "not" die for. You live for this....flesh and its.... odor. 

To let go of her, would be to die, in an instant. Uh, huhhhh.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomara said:


> My father drummed into our heads that good girls don't sleep naked. It just stuck. *I only use nightie slip thing with no underwear.* That has never stopped sex at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Oh yes ~ there is a God!*


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> I guess we're all assuming she slept nude for her 3 OMs and gave them as much sex as they wanted too.
> 
> So we'd hardly call you lucky when everyone else gets the same dog and pony show as you do.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

DayOne said:


>


Nothing wrong with reviving a great topic, in my opinion!

I have been a naked sleeper since early adulthood. Like many others, I hate the restricted feeling of wearing "jammies" to bed. Plus, I like having immediate access to my gf's body, so when she is in bed with me, she sleeps naked as well.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> I guess we're all assuming she slept nude for her 3 OMs and gave them as much sex as they wanted too.
> 
> So we'd hardly call you lucky when everyone else gets the same dog and pony show as you do.


Yes, sure.

*NONE here would call him lucky, save me.* But only because the Major is mostly [happy?]

Having an [most of the time] loyal wife [only cheating sporadically], while painful to him is GOOD ENOUGH.
According to the Good Major, she is 100% his, now....until she isn't. He is willing to take a chance, take another chance, take yet more "chances". Few men can do this.

He is willing......so good are those smiles, those lips [juicy upper and lower]. Her boobs, he buries his face in them. 
She is treating him nice. She owns the man...and he lets her.

He does care.
He does worry.
He does worry that she will leave him for another pecker-head.

His caring is subjugated, subordinated and subdued by his needy and lusty desire to hold her naked body next to his, for as long as "she" permits.

He is obsessed with her. Co-dependent does not cover his sparse body. He is connected at the hip to her. Not connected from the side....Oh, No!
He has fused his pelvis to hers.....front to glorious furry front.

This is the power of a women.....and the lust of men. Lust, unfettered!
...........................................................................................................................................
God, help us men!! ...........actually, all is going AS PLANNED by the Wizard of All. Keeps our species alive.

I know this. If there were no women on Earth, men would soon and totally slaughter each other: till none walked the soil, on the third rock from the Sun.
............................................................................................................................................
If I were King of the Earth.....I would........

NUNIO

Nun-eee-Yo ....bidness. 

Even SunCMars has fantasies....fantasies, untold.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

DayOne said:


>


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Before my first daughter was at a certain age my wife and I both slept in the buff. I can't sleep in the buff anymore for obvious reasons, but my wife still sleeps with panties only. The only time we both sleep completely in the buff now is when both daughters are away for the night, or we're alone in a motel somewhere. Not very often...


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

My wife sleeps in a t-shirt, usually a pair of my boxers, with a kid on either side of her. 

I almost salivate after reading some of your stories of your wives sleeping naked/semi-naked. NEVER, EVER take that for granted.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have always hated wearing anything to bed but did it for obvious reasons when I lived with my parents, but as soon as we got our own place I started sleeping naked and still do.

My husband is the same, although he normally goes to bed initially with boxers on but after we have sex (which we do almost every night) he doesn't put them back on, so we both end up sleeping naked. 

Obviously I would wear panties for my monthly visit (haven't had that for over 7 months!), but aside from that nothing. If we have people staying with us though I do wear panties and one of my husbands large shirts which goes down past my waist, just in case they mistook our bedroom for the bathroom in the middle of the night or something, as I do have a habit of sleeping without the covers over me! :laugh:

Hygiene wise we both shower before bed but obviously after sex the sheets aren't going to be spotless, so I change them every few days or whenever they don't feel fresh anymore. 

It does sometimes get on my nerves because although I love sex and will give it to my husband whenever he wants (vice versa), he can wake me up multiple times during the night with "wandering hands"... Usually the threat of sleeping in the spare room puts him back in his place though! >


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh boy. I definitely get the '****ty wife award.' I hate sleeping naked: / If I could find a way to be comfortable, I might do it. 

My reasons have nothing to do with sex. My biggest problem is how cold I get. (No lie. I'm being 100% honest.) Even under blankets I am freezing. Then I don't sleep. Or I fall asleep and then wake up uncomfortably cold and can't get back to sleep. It's miserable. As you can tell, I have tried. 
Usually after sex, if I am super tired, I'll pass right out but wake up from feeling exposed and cold...so I get my pj's back on and then warm up enough so I can relax and try to fall asleep again. 
I think my husband would be completely shocked if I got into bed naked, haha! He'd think I was ill or something. 
I think he's probably tried to encourage me to before but it just sucks. I honestly can't understand how so many people find it comfortable. It's opposite of that for me. I wish it wasn't though. Sounds so sexy to be naked all night together. 

I am really interested in all the guys who feel great joy (or jealously?) in knowing the OP's wife sleeps naked...even though, yes, this thread is an oldie.
I can't believe it is so impactful. I never thought twice about it. Seriously. Is it that much of a good thing? 

It does make me question-

How great would it be if she wasn't good- looking in the nude?

Would it still be so amazing?


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Angeline said:


> Oh boy. I definitely get the '****ty wife award.' I hate sleeping naked: / If I could find a way to be comfortable, I might do it.
> 
> My reasons have nothing to do with sex. My biggest problem is how cold I get. (No lie. I'm being 100% honest.) Even under blankets I am freezing. Then I don't sleep. Or I fall asleep and then wake up uncomfortably cold and can't get back to sleep. It's miserable. As you can tell, I have tried.
> Usually after sex, if I am super tired, I'll pass right out but wake up from feeling exposed and cold...so I get my pj's back on and then warm up enough so I can relax and try to fall asleep again.
> ...


I guess I just wish my wife was more open and confident about her body. I still think she's smoking hot, and love her naked body. I wish we could sleep naked, and just kind of find each other in the middle of our sleep, and start having sex. Used to happen that way, now sex is something that has to be scheduled. I have my own thread, so I'll stop there.

I don't know how to answer the last question, really. My wife looks pretty good in the nude. But before my wife, I did date a girl for a couple months who was a bit on the larger side. I honestly didn't think she looked bad naked either. She didn't have a perfect body, but she had curves and big boobs, and it was definitely good enough to get me going (back then I was not overweight, and actually had a pretty decent body). On the flip side, I dated a girl who barely weighed 100 pounds, and I liked what I saw there as well. I'm not picky, and I don't have a type, I just think that most women look good naked (to a certain point of morbid obesity, then it's not so good).


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

Well your wife and I have plenty in common then. You sound like you could be my husband- being more open and confident about my body would be like winning the lottery. Probably never going to happen...well, unless I am drinking. Then I can forget about it and focus on other things. 

Being in bed naked, under the blankets, I'm fine with, but up and out? It's brief and fleeting, haha..I know how your wife feels. 

You guys have children right? For me, I lost my confidence at 18 after my first was born. So young. I am only 117 lbs. now but pregnacy f'd up my stomach so I look like total crap. No way to change it, except surgery. I wonder if your wife feels the something similar? Our comfort with being open sexually is *usually* a direct reflection of how comfortable/confident we are with ourselves. 

What I mean is, as an example- it is SO HARD to take on a sexy role or to feel attractive and sexy, when we don't feel like we look good. 
I am NOT speaking for all women. Some flaunt everything no matter what and are happy to do so. I wish I could be like that. 

I am so embarrassed of how I look that it kills my own libido. As in, I turn myself off, so how could I turn my husband on? Makes no sense. I see perfect looking women and wonder in awe about how nice life would be to have that freedom of just 'being' and not worrying. It's that worry that ruins everything.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

podiumboy said:


> My wife sleeps in a t-shirt, usually a pair of my boxers, with a kid on either side of her. I almost salivate after reading some of your stories of your wives sleeping naked/semi-naked. NEVER, EVER take that for granted.


Good old 'attachment parenting' at it's finest. Did she have the kids surgically attached to her hip, too? Ugh.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Always Learning said:


> So what's the big deal?
> Both my wife and I sleep naked every night, except we never touch each other during the night.


:scratchhead:
How is that even possible?


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Dec 8, 2016)

I sleep naked. My husband has _learned_ to as well. :wink2:

My husband, like almost all men, has NPTs, usually just around dawn, and I don't want to wake him up if I'm in the mood by rustling about taking anything off, and nightgowns are uncomfortable to me. Sometimes I like to surprise him by waking him up in the wee hours of morning to a little fun. "Just lie there and take it like a man, dear!" >

No kissing though. Morning breath. Ewww.

Our Saturdays start off so much better that way. :smile2:


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> How is that even possible?


Easy, She doesn't like being touched by me. Every time I try to spoon with her I get pushed away. I try to kiss her good night and get no response, barely even acknowledges it.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Always Learning said:


> Easy, She doesn't like being touched by me. Every time I try to spoon with her I get pushed away. I try to kiss her good night and get no response, barely even acknowledges it.


What are you Always Learning then?


----------



## gt30743 (Apr 10, 2017)

When we were dating and before kids, we both slept nude. Since marriage and kids, I have gone back to sleeping in pj's cause the kids always get in bed on my side of the bed. Usually, I will either just let them sleep between me and the edge of the bed or take them back to thier room. 

He still sleeps nude every night, he says he just can't sleep in anything and gets "tangled up" in pj's or even boxers. 

Sometimes I wish I could still sleep nude nightly but for right now that's not realistic with our kids.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Herschel said:


> What are you Always Learning then?


Ive learned not to bother trying to touch her at night! LOL!


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

We used to sleep naked most nights up until our son was old enough that he'd just come into our room in the morning and want to snuggle.....a little awkward, lol.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Both sleep nude pretty much every night. Fall asleep spooning. :smthumbup:


----------



## xxxSHxYZxxx (Apr 1, 2013)

My wife and I used to before we had kids. I love my kids dealt but miss the total skin to skin contact while sleeping. I'm a very tough printed person so it made me feel loved and wanted. I couldn't care less if my wife says I love you as long as she touches me I'm golden 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## genabee (Nov 26, 2016)

Hubby and I both sleep nude most nights. The kids learned to respect the privacy of our bedroom and it didn't become an issue.


----------



## shellybell (May 13, 2017)

My man friend of 15 yrs sleeps naked and I HATE IT!! I'm sorry, but I think it's gross. He drinks too much, he's hairy, and I don't like him on my sheets/mattress. He sweats on my comforter, sheets and mattress. I LOVE him, but I hate THAT.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Love sleeping nude!

In first marriage, my 4 y.o. oldest son got awakened in the middle of the night by a violent electrical storm, came whimpering into our bedroom with his stuffed animals and crawled up into bed in between us!

Needless to say, I had to roll over on top of perfectly good wood! 

About an hour under the covers with us, he kicked them off of us, raised up and quizzically pronounced, "Hey, Daddy! What are y'all doing naked?" 

Let's just say that this was his last night seeking refuge from storms in our bedroom!*


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've read your other threads. Luckiest man in the world? Um, no.


There are some tradeoffs, granted, but still doing OK in this department.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

all you guys bragging....have you considered the financial impact to the sleeping wear industry...thousands of workers getting laid off due to your wives sleeping nudies? OMG, cover them up...immediately! 0


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> all you guys bragging....have you considered the financial impact to the sleeping wear industry...thousands of workers getting laid off due to your wives sleeping nudies? OMG, cover them up...immediately!


We more than make up for the financial impact with all the sex toys we purchase.


----------

